# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Strange Ticking Noise in Wall Cavity - Ideas?

## newbuilder49

I have this really annoying ticking noise inside my wall and wondering if anyone could help me?  It's happening inside a top floor apartment. 
From what I can tell:1. Happens on an internal wall close to where the sewerage aeration pipe is (but it doesn't appear to come from it)
2. Happens throughout the daylight hours but not much at night  3. Doesn't seem to be electrical as I've switched off power to the entire lot and the sound keeps going 4. Doesn't seem to be plumbing as I don't think there are any water pipes in that wall
5. HVAC is switched off and no ducts are in that wall   I've attached a video showing the ticking where it's loudest by putting a phone camera into a power point hole.  https://1drv.ms/v/s!AvmFjt08wu3Rgswieq-7svmb0vqrPA?e=5JbvWf

----------


## newbuilder49

> I have this really annoying ticking noise inside my wall and wondering if anyone could help me?  It's happening inside a top floor apartment. 
> From what I can tell:1. Happens on an internal wall close to where the sewerage aeration pipe is (but it doesn't appear to come from it)
> 2. Happens throughout the daylight hours but not much at night  3. Doesn't seem to be electrical as I've switched off power to the entire lot and the sound keeps going 4. Doesn't seem to be plumbing as I don't think there are any water pipes in that wall
> 5. HVAC is switched off and no ducts are in that wall   I've attached a video showing the ticking where it's loudest by putting a phone camera into a power point hole.  https://1drv.ms/v/s!AvmFjt08wu3Rgswieq-7svmb0vqrPA?e=5JbvWf

  Update on this had a plumber through with a stethoscope and there is no plumbing in the wall except for an aeration pipe for the sewer above the roof line. Tapping or moving on this doesn't really create much noise. 
The rest of the plumbing work is under the floor through the slab but he doubts its plumbing.

----------


## phild01

Hi nb49, please update your  profile location to be more specific e.g. State as a minimum, it helps with getting advice.

----------


## newbuilder49

Done and updated to Sydney...

----------


## Gooner

It's Skippy! He's stuck in the roof and sending you morse code asking you to go and get help.

----------


## droog

Looks like a steel framed structure ? 
Expansion and contraction of the steel structure ? wont happen at night as no sun.

----------


## METRIX

> It's Skippy! He's stuck in the roof and sending you morse code asking you to go and get help.

  Actually I think he's stuck in the roof with a set of drums

----------


## wozzzzza

if its not raining then its not a water leak dripping, it must be expansion as said above to me. might have to spray a few cans of wd40 through out the structure.

----------


## Gooner

> Actually I think he's stuck in the roof with a set of drums

  LOL! My favorite is the hypnosis @ the 1:00 mark.  :Roflmao:

----------


## John2b

It's Anne Frank's grand-daughter hidden in the attic above writing her diary on her grandma's Adler typewriter that's addling you.   
Seriously, I think it is expansion noises as the steel studs expand and contract more than the drywall during the day.

----------


## phild01

Sounds like the roofing to me.

----------


## wozzzzza

is the place still under warranty?? BlueScope *Steel* offers a *warranty* of up to 50 years* from the date of installation on *house framing* manufactured from TRUECORE® *steel*.

----------


## Whitey66

What type of roofing is on the building? If it's a klip-lok type roof they can be quite noisy as they expand and contract, one of the reasons they are mainly used on commercial building and not so much on houses and apartments. This might also explain why it's only noticeable on top floor.

----------


## newbuilder49

> What type of roofing is on the building? If it's a klip-lok type roof they can be quite noisy as they expand and contract, one of the reasons they are mainly used on commercial building and not so much on houses and apartments. This might also explain why it's only noticeable on top floor.

  I'm no expert but I don't think it's klip-lok. 
I think it's standard colorbond with screws onto a steel structure.

----------


## droog

> I'm no expert but I don't think it's klip-lok. 
> I think it's standard colorbond with screws onto a steel structure.

  Custom orb will still make expansion noises even on timber frame.

----------

